# Wipers in Central Ohio



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

All,

I haven't caught a Wiper in years. I really haven't targeted them though. I would like to fish for them a bit this year and was wondering where in Central Ohio I stand the best chance to get in to a few? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Wes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think anymore,kiser lakes your best bet to get #'s. They are in buckeye snd the sciota but very tough to target.
They should be in spwn mode now. So maybe below dams on the sciota or above any major riffles.
Good luck,they are a ton of fun!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeyefisher,

Sorry for the delayed reply. Thanks for the info. I appreciated it.

Wes


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I felt this picture needed to be here.

26" hog my buddy caught late last fall on the river. While Quite the specimen, I wouldn't necessarily categorize it as exceptional: There's solid 30"+ fish in there, Best of luck Landing them


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> I felt this picture needed to be here.
> 
> 26" hog my buddy caught late last fall on the river. While Quite the specimen, I wouldn't necessarily categorize it as exceptional: There's solid 30"+ fish in there, Best of luck Landing them


Does anyone target them specifically? It seems most wipers are a bonus catch.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I got this one in the river last weekend , and I had another one on my line I lost. Seems the only way I consistently catch them anymore is in the rivers during Spring with a few small exceptions. There used to be a time that all you had to do was look for busting shad and birds , but that hasn't been the case last couple of years , I think it's been because there are so many damn shad in Griggs and Oshay to begin with. 
I have a buddy who long line trolls for crappie in both body's of water with crankbaits during the summer , and he tells me he still catches them all the time. So I guess for what it is worth that may be one way to target.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Steelhauler, You can target the Whipers @ Oshay during our WW event!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> View attachment 207964
> I got this one in the river last weekend , and I had another one on my line I lost. Seems the only way I consistently catch them anymore is in the rivers during Spring with a few small exceptions. There used to be a time that all you had to do was look for busting shad and birds , but that hasn't been the case last couple of years , I think it's been because there are so many damn shad in Griggs and Oshay to begin with.
> I have a buddy who long line trolls for crappie in both body's of water with crankbaits during the summer , and he tells me he still catches them all the time. So I guess for what it is worth that may be one way to target.


Unless this fish has the two rough tooth patches behind the tongue , I would say this fish is a white bass, the first line bellow lateral line is usually solid back to tail on wiper and also more football shape body. the two are easily confused and the patches behind tongue are best way to tell I think.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> Unless this fish has the two rough tooth patches behind the tongue , I would say this fish is a white bass, the first line bellow lateral line is usually solid back to tail on wiper and also more football shape body. the two are easily confused and the patches behind tongue are best way to tell I think.


Honestly I wasn't sure , I stared at the picture for a while and my initial reaction was it was a white bass , but it has some wiper characteristics, fought like a wiper, and was bigger then 90% of any of the white bass I have ever caught out of scioto


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

yes it is hard to tell. I've only caught a couple that I'm sure of, they were 4.5 lbs and well over 20" long and its been a few years . Was while I was fishing for white bass in creek at Deer Creek.
Also I had a friend that had some big white bass he caught this last weekend he sent me a picture of three of the biggest and one was 17" , big female full of eggs.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea , in Lake Erie I have caught some monster white bass while perch fishing , so I know they can get big , but usually in the scioto they run smaller , plus they tend to run in packs , usually when I catch one White bass I'll catch 10-20 more


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/anything-going-on-in-the-scioto.297368/#post-2166411

A bit more info steelhauler... also another thread in one of the species specific forum ill dig up later


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

They're in there, but now everything is different, but, they're definitely in there


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rainer Wolf said:


> They're in there, but now everything is different, but, they're definitely in there


Nice! I remenber that one,lol definitley a "pre stocked" beast!


----------



## rwareoutdoors (Apr 29, 2016)

Kiser Lake used to be amazing for Wipers... 10+lbs... I believe the ODNR changed stocking patterns a few years ago and things haven't been the same. I read they stocked it with striped bass and it was an unsuccessful experiment. 
Has anyone had recent wiper success on Kiser? 10+ years ago we could catch them using anything. Rat-l-traps, chicken liver, night crawler, minnow. Does anyone know how ODNR has been managing the lake?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Caught a bunch of these today, same location , once again think they are Wipers , but not 100% sure. Caught 8 of them , then they shut off.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'll have to come down and give it a shot soon. 

Wes


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

White Bass. 

Wipers have solid, bold lines. Very distinctive.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Steelhauler said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I'll have to come down and give it a shot soon.
> 
> Wes



Hey Wes I'm going to kiser this weekend, gonna try and target them one day while I'm there. I'll shoot you a txt and let you know how it goes. Have to get those blades to you too. Kiser is a no motor lake so has to be a canoe or row boat.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Govbarney, those are most definitely white bass


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Anson,

Thanks. Looking forward to your report.

Wes


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Gov-those two photos are of white bass. Still lots of fun though, but they are wb.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Couple more Central Ohio beasts caught within the past few weeks!


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Couple more Central Ohio beasts caught within the past few weeks!
> 
> View attachment 209898
> View attachment 209899



I really need to start spending more time fishing rivers. Those are nice fish. The more I read the central ohio forum, the more I realize I need to up my river skills.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

those are incredible... wow!


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

I need to start fishing with Acklac!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BetterMetalFish said:


> I need to start fishing with Acklac!


Why?he just has friends that know how to catch big fish


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

They look like white bass to me but either way good catch


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

SMH



FISHIN GIRL said:


> They look like white bass to me but either way good catch


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FISHIN GIRL said:


> They look like white bass to me but either way good catch


They look just like white bass BUT MUCH BIGGER! lol. Those would be some world record white bass.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Got this one a couple weeks ago on a big joshy paired with a roadrunner.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Threads like this make me want the "Big Fish" Icon back!

Great fish guys, Great fish.
*
THANKS TO THE DNR FOR CONTINUING THE PROGRAM! WE'RE HAVING ALOT OF FUN!*


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And Steelhauler, as Saugeyefisher said just go below a Dam (any Dam) on the Scioto. They should be there.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang nice fish gentlemen!!!


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

Got this one on Sunday night. Bite has been slow


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

ittybittyfishy said:


> View attachment 210416
> 
> Got this one on Sunday night. Bite has been slow


Wow nice catch! Did you get a length or weight on it? Also what river did that beast come from?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MikeThePike said:


> Wow nice catch! Did you get a length or weight on it? Also what river did that beast come from?


She went 28" and came from the mighty Scioto. 

Dave you should tell the guys what all it took to finally get her in, and the crowd that had Gathered to watch the fiasco unfold . God I love those fish.


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

Yeah I she was 28 and went 12.5 on the bogas. This was by far the best fight I've ever had with a fish. She hit down at greenlawn (which I've spent around 200 hours this spring, fishing was slow down there with only one or two bites per morning/evening. Had a 40 hour stretch where I was skunked and couldn't land anything. The majority of the fish I land are trophy class fish but average 8 hours per fish.) Back to the wiper. She hit a lipless crank in front of the island in the white wash. The bite was a crushing hit. When she hit it she stopped and held in the was for a few seconds. This made me think it was a huge musky. The fish then headed towards the West Bank but wasn't running nor was it trying to run, which had me thinking musky still or maybe a huge flathead. The fish made it 20 from shore and took off down the white was and crossed my face in about 5 seconds. I was thinking maybe I snagged a huge carp because I felt I had no control over this fish. Now back to where we started I finally got her slowed down for a second. This was her big run. She took off from right in front of the dam, crossed 5 feet in front of me and took off peeling down the run on the west side. I had loosened the drag when she ran across in the whitewash. I made it around the tree and she had peeled 60 yards down the run. This is where I got my first look. I turned her out of the current and with the sunsetting behind me I saw this massive silver frying pan in the distance. I about crapped my pants. I it took a good minute to get her close to me. I bring my net but it had gotten left behind when she took off down the run. I decided I was gonna try and grab this fish with my hands. When I got her close I saw I had both trebles hooked so I felt pretty good at this point. I made a grab for her tail. This missed horribly. She got back in the current and ran 20 yards down again. This time I tried to get her away from the big run. I tried two more times and couldn't grab her at all. I didn't want to beach the fish in the weeds because the water was to deep. In the forth try to land her by hand she ran through a weed bed and I thought she got off for a second. Then she made her last run behind the island about another 20 yards. I mad the choice i was gonna beach her on the gravel on the backside of the island. I tied the drag down and she came right in. I got my string out, put the fish on the stringer and sat in the run on the west side for 5-6 minutes then took her to shore for some pictures. There was a nice crowd of 15 people that gathered during the struggle. I few people also got pictures with the fish. I spent 2-3 more minute after the picture ls in the water and sent her on her way. Hopefully she'll be a 15 pounder next year


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

ittybittyfishy said:


> Yeah I she was 28 and went 12.5 on the bogas. This was by far the best fight I've ever had with a fish. She hit down at greenlawn (which I've spent around 200 hours this spring, fishing was slow down there with only one or two bites per morning/evening. Had a 40 hour stretch where I was skunked and couldn't land anything. The majority of the fish I land are trophy class fish but average 8 hours per fish.) Back to the wiper. She hit a lipless crank in front of the island in the white wash. The bite was a crushing hit. When she hit it she stopped and held in the was for a few seconds. This made me think it was a huge musky. The fish then headed towards the West Bank but wasn't running nor was it trying to run, which had me thinking musky still or maybe a huge flathead. The fish made it 20 from shore and took off down the white was and crossed my face in about 5 seconds. I was thinking maybe I snagged a huge carp because I felt I had no control over this fish. Now back to where we started I finally got her slowed down for a second. This was her big run. She took off from right in front of the dam, crossed 5 feet in front of me and took off peeling down the run on the west side. I had loosened the drag when she ran across in the whitewash. I made it around the tree and she had peeled 60 yards down the run. This is where I got my first look. I turned her out of the current and with the sunsetting behind me I saw this massive silver frying pan in the distance. I about crapped my pants. I it took a good minute to get her close to me. I bring my net but it had gotten left behind when she took off down the run. I decided I was gonna try and grab this fish with my hands. When I got her close I saw I had both trebles hooked so I felt pretty good at this point. I made a grab for her tail. This missed horribly. She got back in the current and ran 20 yards down again. This time I tried to get her away from the big run. I tried two more times and couldn't grab her at all. I didn't want to beach the fish in the weeds because the water was to deep. In the forth try to land her by hand she ran through a weed bed and I thought she got off for a second. Then she made her last run behind the island about another 20 yards. I mad the choice i was gonna beach her on the gravel on the backside of the island. I tied the drag down and she came right in. I got my string out, put the fish on the stringer and sat in the run on the west side for 5-6 minutes then took her to shore for some pictures. There was a nice crowd of 15 people that gathered during the struggle. I few people also got pictures with the fish. I spent 2-3 more minute after the picture ls in the water and sent her on her way. Hopefully she'll be a 15 pounder next year



Nice fish! I fished a few days at Greenlawn with little luck. I thought it was just my lack of skill. I don't feel so bad if the regulars are having difficulty.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Man, I gonna have to re-think ventureing into the rivers after see these catches......nice work gentlemen!!!!! Kudos


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Wes kiser was a bust for us, i am thinking because of the weather. We did find some massive gills and a few nice largemouths but that was it. still had fun and i will be going back soon. i need to get up your way, dying to get out on the big water. I have some of your blades painted too.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info Anson. Just let me know when you want to come up.

Wes


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Had a 29 to 30" way north of oshay hit a 3.25 Slims bait fought her thru first run and got her by shore clicked my head lamp on and she was not impressed. Took off on another blistering run and snapped my med. light pole in half. Loved that jigging pole. Power of these fish is off the charts.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Wait for it....




Wait for it...




Shoulda used a Medium Heavy


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sort of an inside Joke, but back when I used to fish all I would care to target them Wipers with was a Medium heavy Rig with 15lb test and a *properly greased* drag. Properly greased drag being the most important of all.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Shoulda used a Medium Heavy




i had just told Troy this on the phone. We had a good laugh over it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep was waiting for it. Nope sticking with well what ever I got left seeing how the thieves stole all my expensive equipment other night. Bummed


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishslim said:


> Yep was waiting for it. Nope sticking with well what ever I got left seeing how the thieves stole all my expensive equipment other night. Bummed


Did that occur at Alum? Seems lots of bad things going on at Alum lately.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep, I know that one first hand unfortunately. The thieves that broke into my car and snagged my iPad haven't turned it on as of yet from what I see on the iCloud site. I wonder if they just chucked it since it was locked with a passcode anyhow.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No my boat was hooked up on truck in front of my house with 2 lights illuminating it well. Popped a corner of cover free and grabbed what they could easily.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishslim said:


> No my boat was hooked up on truck in front of my house with 2 lights illuminating it well. Popped a corner of cover free and grabbed what they could easily.


Wow! Sorry to hear that! I know that's why we have insurance. But that still sucks!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Exactly.sad part was the box of cranks and jerks well over 30 and many not made anymore.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That is extremely sad Troy. Thieves seem to be coming out of the woodwork now days. Sorry to hear this and happening in the neighborhood to boot.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

What typf fosh it it i made a zyggestiond a few pages vsck n theyvlsughed at me not cool what type of fish is that there huge acklac7


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

is that English?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah was stupid on my part usually put indie vehicle or up in garage. Got lazy and cost me bigtime. Insurance not helping out either so I am screwed. Start saving and hope to get a few nice out fits again.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

I have got to start talk to text lolsorry everyone foe the terriable quetes and mistyping


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

WHERE ARE THE WIPERSXAT I CANT SEEM TO FIND ANY WIPERS THIS YEAR IM BANK FISHING ANY CLUES PLZ IM LOST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO IVE TRIED OLD FAITHFUL SPOTS NEW SPOTS OLD SPOTS YET NOTHING GOING ON PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GIVE ME ADVICE ORE SPOTS LOO. Ive uses. Live bait artifical also n nothing HELP HELP HELP ID BEGGING FOR HELP I FISH FOR ANYTHING spots clues or ideas would be so awsome thaNKS GUYS N GALS HAPPY FISGING GOOD LUCK8


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you looking for wipers or white bass? If you're in search of wipers, Buckeye Lake will be your best bet fishing from shore!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Wipers are on vacation till September.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

Theses theives are to lazy to go out there ger a job n buy the things needed for fishing its sosad i hope they catch them and charge them worth every cat and boat that was broke into and robbed. They suck i pay attention when Im ouy if i ssseee anything funny i confront the situation right there.rer a bunch of probally rich punks that can buy the stuff they need themselves but have no resecpt for anyonwme anymore its sad to hear when this type of things happen happy FISHING good luck


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I've heard the DNR stocks Dillon with them but not sure if the fishing there is any good


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

The damn near zansville by the Y bridge on the muskingdum river is great for them! Even during middle of summer. Just gotta wade and throw right at the damn.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

I only fish hoover n alum itvdrivable distance for me but miss fishing buckeye just waitin on all that water leval to go back up.. Any other lakes people can suggest the distance isnt an issue now so let me know what lakes i can try besides just those to im getting very frustrated not being able to catch anything yet i hear on here all the times people go fishing n r bragging about all the sm lm bass. Crappie.. Sageye.. Carp just for the fight there strong fish and definetly i fish for catfish so any hints clues lil spots lol id love and be greatfull for any info on the fishing n getting skunked


----------

